# Viper 5901 alarm stopped working



## madsal (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi all, I'm new to the forum and I'm hoping someone can give me some help with my Viper alarm. I have the 5901 remote start/security system. Here's a little history on my problem...first the remote start began to not disengage when you pressed the brake pedal with the key in the ignition. Other than that, everything was fine. Then the problem proggressed to I would hit a button on the transmitter and it would come back like I was out of range, even if I was standing right next to the vehicle. That lasted about a day and then started working fine. Well, as expected, that problem returned and now inputs from the remote all come back as out of range or basically no response from the brain box. The remote seems to work fine, it seems to me like its on the vehicle side. Anyway, I'm hoping the brain box has not died on me but I'm thinking thats where its headed. Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

sounds like the main unit is starting to go out, not surprised, vipers are not very good these days unless you buy the expensive ones.


----------

